# Ghost Shrimp in a Malawi Tank



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

I was going to originally put Cory Cats in my tank until I was told they would eventually be destroyed as the Cichlids grow. So instead I went to the bay and caught some Grass Shrimp. They're doing fine in the tank, they do the same job, and they love my DIY background. They basically cling to that all day. Anyway my question is this. With the Cichlids all being Omnivores or Herbivores will they eat the shrimp? I'm worried that they might eat too many too fast and get bloat or something if one of them eats a lot. I'm considering taking them out but I figured I'd consult all of you before doing so. 
Being that there free I don't mind them getting eaten and until they do they'll just help keep the tank clean as there always very busy and I can get more at anytime. I just don't want them to some how hurt the fish. 
The tanks a 75G. I'm putting Juvie Labs in it in the next couple days and a few days later some Demasoni. Down the road I'll be looking into getting Rusties, Acei, and possibly a couple trewavasae. Does anyone see a problem with these fish and the shrimp. I'll appreciate everyones opinion. Thanks in advance.
-Shawn

PS-The shrimp are all about 1''. I put 10 of them in.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The cichlids will eat them.

What bay did these come from? If they are salt/brackish water then eventually the fresh water is likely to kill them too.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

i used to feed my africans ghost shrimp...

All africans are opportunistic eaters...

in other words...if they can fit the shrimp or anything else in their mouths...
they will eat it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would be concerned about dietary problems, as well.

Dave is right...They won't care if they are herbivores or not once they see fresh shrimp...

And, you're taking a risk introducing anything from the bay to the tank without a lengthy QT.

Kim


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Well then for a while they should be fine since the Cichlids will be so small. As long as it doesn't have any chance at harming my fish I'm going to leave them. They came out of the Chesapeake Bay and yes you are right they all died in a fresh 30 gallon tank that I have however the ones in my 75 are doing just fine. Its a fresh water tank but some salt has been added. About 8 teaspoons to be exact. At first they were acting shy but now they are all actively running around looking for food and seem to be doing very well.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

"As long as it doesn't have any chance at harming my fish I'm going to leave them."

Didn't you read, Kim?
"you're taking a risk introducing anything from the bay to the tank without a lengthy QT"

In my book the word chance and risk are pretty closely related lol. I don't think I'd chance/risk it :wink: Hard to tell what the shrimp are bringing into your tank.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> "As long as it doesn't have any chance at harming my fish I'm going to leave them."
> 
> Didn't you read, Kim?
> "you're taking a risk introducing anything from the bay to the tank without a lengthy QT"
> ...


yes I did...  Thats not really the question now though. I had already done that. Normally I do QT everything but with them for some reason I didn't. I'm just wondering if I should leave them or take them out. I do like them in there. They were only QT for a day though


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess that's up to you but I'd take them out. Maybe no harm has been done yet if the fish haven't eaten any.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

ok thanks for your advice


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had ghost shrimp to cycle my tank when I first started with mbunas, as soon as I added the cichlids, one of my socolofis devoured a shrimp half his size. Even though he was a small fish, he kept attacking the shrimp until he wore it down and stuffed him in his mouth.

I buried him the next day.

I agree with everyone else here to remove them.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i'm taking them out tomorrow. thanks for the advice. i'll learn from your loss


----------

